# New Pics - Sept 17 2010



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here's some pics from today: New Pictures

Even though there are pictures of my baby pigeons, there are also other little beings so am putting the post in the Other Birds forum.

Terry


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2010)

TAWhatley said:


> Here's some pics from today: New Pictures
> 
> Even though there are pictures of my baby pigeons, there are also other little beings so am putting the post in the Other Birds forum.
> 
> Terry


always great stuff , enjoyed every pic  hope they all far well and get better with every day that passes


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Lokota!

Terry


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice pictures  I have heard that even though hand fed squabs grow slow compared to the squab fed by parents, they later catch up and does not lag much behind. Is that true from your earlier experiences ?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pixie and Popcorn are adorable as EVER, they are going to be real lookers.

I love Peanut, what a cutie. Is he good company?

Sounds like a real challenge giving the meds to the wild little guy, (you are just the one who can handle it I'm sure). Well he has gotta deal with it to get better, huh?

The ducks are beautiful as is the cat..too!.


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

Beautiful pics, especially the one with the two squeakers .


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Great pictures, as always, Terry!

Can't wait to see what Popcorn will look like fully feathered!

Sure hope the parrot makes it!! Poor little guy!! Do keep us updated on him!

Sending Love, Hugs and Healing Thoughts

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

sreeshs said:


> Nice pictures  I have heard that even though hand fed squabs grow slow compared to the squab fed by parents, they later catch up and does not lag much behind. Is that true from your earlier experiences ?


Most of the hand raised ones do catch up and actually pretty much develop at close to the same rate as the parent raised ones .. just a little bit slower. I am pretty sure that there is something just not quite right with little Pixie as the the parents booted him/her on day one .. not once but several times after I put the little one back in the nest. They also refused to feed her when I switched babies on them.

Pixie is looking really good today and starting to get all those white pin feathers that Popcorn has.

I'm hoping for a good outcome for Pixie and a long and happy life for him/her.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Trees Gray said:


> Pixie and Popcorn are adorable as EVER, they are going to be real lookers.
> 
> I love Peanut, what a cutie. Is he good company?
> 
> ...


Thanks, Treesa! Peanut was found by my duck rescue friend, Kiem. He was running along a railroad track in Irwindale, and Kiem chased him down. He was not microchipped and did not have a tag that would allow him to get back home, so Kiem brought him to me. I mentioned him at work, and one of the guys there was interested .. the rest is history. Peanut was adopted by Bob from my work and went to a truly wonderful home. Bob and his wife, Kris, did not want to have to board Peanut while they went on vacation (ie. no boarding kennel would be good enough for Peanut ), so Peanut is back with us for about 10 days. Peanut is a TOTALLY cute, loving, well behaved, and SPOILED little dog and an absolute delight! I think I'm going to ask Bob and Kris for a ransom payment before returning him! 

The wild parrot is a real challenge. I'm not sure who is the most scared and apprehensive at meds time .. I KNOW the bird is scared, and to be real honest, so am I. I hate that the bird is so frightened but know that if I don't get the meds in that the bird will die. Meanwhile, I don't relish getting bitten by a wild Amazon parrot. So far so good. I think as long as we are both a little bit scared of one another that we'll do OK. I towel the bird and do the injection and then really crank up my courage to get a syringe of meds into that big, strong beak.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

jeff houghton said:


> Beautiful pics, especially the one with the two squeakers .


Thanks, Jeff! They are siblings but I'm raising Pixie and the parent birds are raising Popcorn. I just had them together for the photo.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

mr squeaks said:


> Great pictures, as always, Terry!
> 
> Can't wait to see what Popcorn will look like fully feathered!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Shi! I'll be keeping you all posted! I need to get a new pic of my pigeon, Peanut (baby of Pepper & Parfait), and the unnamed (but probably to become Sienna) baby of Aspen and Darth .. really a looker!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> Thanks, Treesa! Peanut was found by my duck rescue friend, Kiem. He was running along a railroad track in Irwindale, and Kiem chased him down. He was not microchipped and did not have a tag that would allow him to get back home, so Kiem brought him to me. I mentioned him at work, and one of the guys there was interested .. the rest is history. Peanut was adopted by Bob from my work and went to a truly wonderful home. Bob and his wife, Kris, did not want to have to board Peanut while they went on vacation (ie. no boarding kennel would be good enough for Peanut ), so Peanut is back with us for about 10 days. Peanut is a TOTALLY cute, loving, well behaved, and SPOILED little dog and an absolute delight! I think I'm going to ask Bob and Kris for a ransom payment before returning him!
> 
> The wild parrot is a real challenge. I'm not sure who is the most scared and apprehensive at meds time .. I KNOW the bird is scared, and to be real honest, so am I. I hate that the bird is so frightened but know that if I don't get the meds in that the bird will die. Meanwhile, I don't relish getting bitten by a wild Amazon parrot. So far so good. I think as long as we are both a little bit scared of one another that we'll do OK. I towel the bird and do the injection and then really crank up my courage to get a syringe of meds into that big, strong beak.
> 
> Terry


Thanks for the explanation, Terry. I can see what a little treasure Peant is.

I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers with your little challenge under your care. That beak does sound quite intimidating!!


----------

